# K-Cup Dimensions



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

A friend's birthday is coming up in a few weeks and he loves the K-Cup. I'd like to make him a really nice wooden box for him to store them in. Does anyone know what the dimensions of the individual k-cups are?


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

Top diameter is 2".

Height is 1 13/16".

Bottom diameter is 1 3/8".


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

There is a ridge under the top that is 1 13/16, and the step below that is 1 3/4. If you drill a hole 1 3/4", the cup will sit proud enough to grasp the cup and remove it. Otherwise, the cup will have to be pushed up from the bottom to get it out of the rack.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I prefer B-cups myself. A-cups are ok, and C-cups get in the way. K-cups! You are out of you mind!!!!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't even know what a K cup is.
There was a moment there that I was thinkin' about bra sizes.
Help me.
Of course that was in my high school mind set. 
Bill


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*madts*...LMAO…Reminds me of an old saying…Anything more than a mouth full too much…

Back to subject…Mike here's a recent project from a fellow LJ

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/81237


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'll post the box when I am done.

The box will be a hand full, of k-cups that is


----------

